# A YOUNG Female Betta.



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HELLO EVERYONE, I have a red crowntail male and i was hoping to buy a crowntail female betta on aquabid or betty splendens. I dont like any of the bettas from bettysplendens. On bettysplendens there are no more females that i found. Then again i thought about the shipping and so much stress and i dont want to buy online because i dont want to have the betta shipped so far. At least if i buy from someone closer i dont have to worry about waiting so many days and the betta being as stressed as it would be if it came all the way from Thialand also its so hard to fine a good quality breeder or even nice looking females in my LPS.

So i know that giving away a betta is asking too much then i thought of asking someone from here because i know that everyone on here has had experience with bettas and knows how to take care of them and has maybe some females that they are willing to sell or (GIVE AWAY) some REALLY healthy bettas. Im sure that everyone on here with female bettas have all healthy bettas unless they just bought it from an LPS and the LPS weren't taking care of it.

So my question still stands: **(IS THERE ANYONE WILLING TO SELL OR GIVE AWAY [SPECIFICALLY A YOUNG CROWNTAIL OR VEILTAIL] FEMALE BETTA?)**

IF YES PLEASE PM ME AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT THE SHIPPING AND EVERYTHING ELSE:-D


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Hope you good luck, it sounds like a great idea. Just wanted to say that paypal is your best bets of setting payments and such. I have no idea what you would do for shipping or how? I'm not big on mailing stuff -.-;


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kokonoko said:


> Hope you good luck, it sounds like a great idea. Just wanted to say that paypal is your best bets of setting payments and such. I have no idea what you would do for shipping or how? I'm not big on mailing stuff -.-;


me either i want to take a risk but a big one


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You should contact Victoria (betty splendens) and ask about what females she has available--I would send her a photo of your male and ask her to look for one that would complement him best. She doesn't tend to advertise many females on her site, but in almost every page she leaves the option open for people to inquire about a related female. 

Fish get shipped around all the time--all the fish in the fish store had to be shipped there--individual breeders take the time and care to package them well, after all, these are their babies. A breeder would be your best bet for a young girl that will go best with your male.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Adastra said:


> You should contact Victoria (betty splendens) and ask about what females she has available--I would send her a photo of your male and ask her to look for one that would complement him best. She doesn't tend to advertise many females on her site, but in almost every page she leaves the option open for people to inquire about a related female.
> 
> Fish get shipped around all the time--all the fish in the fish store had to be shipped there--individual breeders take the time and care to package them well, after all, these are their babies. A breeder would be your best bet for a young girl that will go best with your male.


thanks sounds like a plan but it it kind of hard because i dont want to buy online because of the shipping expenses]:


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I'd give you one if you lived here


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Sarada, Ontario, if thats where "here" is, isn't far for me.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

yup but I'm much closer to Manitoba


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarada said:


> I'd give you one if you lived here


thanks, but its okay


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I find very young bettas at my PetCo....also I find pure whites and black but thats beside the point lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I find very young bettas at my PetCo....also I find pure whites and black but thats beside the point lol.


hmm interesting i want to go to your petco to get some bettas then fly all the way back to New York lol


----------

